
Bladerunner Rutger Hauser Has Died - childintime
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/07/rutger-hauer-genre-actor-and-blade-runner-icon-has-died-at-75/
======
benj111
I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the
shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser
Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.

------
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20519122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20519122)

------
uberalex
Would it be possible to correct the name in the sub text?

